# The Spitfire Nines: Patience Tree video check out b-nads on lead! Live May23, Mtl



## kyuquot (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey All! Take a second and check out The Spitfire Nines Vid for The Patience Tree shot while recording the track at Hotel2Tango in Montreal last summer. The band is back live in Mtl next Friday night at Petit Campus. Come check it out if you are in the city or surroundings. Only $5 and you get to meet the infamous b-nads, king of the gear flip on Guitars Canada!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgsAgDqpp8E


----------

